# Vancouver Spotted:



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

Just want to start a vancouver spotted thread to see how many vancouver a3 owners are out there and on the site
neways i will start :

Spotted a white sline a3 debadge with tinted rear taillights on burrad bridge today (feb 6th) ...just want to let u know that ur taillights looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... i was the black a3 behind you


----------



## Arrgo (Mar 5, 2005)

Whoohoo Vancouver!


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

vancouverrr!!!!
lava grey with sports package and OS right here, frequently around UBC/ southgranville/shaughnessey area. look out for me!!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

i have brilliant black with sport package and os, lowered, black s-line grill, smoke sidemarkers, and no front plate...if ne of you guys spot me give me a wave!!


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Vancouver Spotted: (thea3kid)*

Live in Forida but I will be up your way next week for vacation. Going skiing for a few days and then a couple days in Vancouver.


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Vancouver Spotted: (thea3kid)*

I drive a misano red S-line. I'm usually driving around the UBC - DT area.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Well...let me introduce myself... I drive a ibis white 3.2 in the coquitlam area... i am also frequently around richmond, vancouver....hope to see you guys out there....










_Modified by saulz at 7:12 PM 2/7/2007_


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

oo nice to see a few fellow vancouver a3 owners on here !


----------



## mcdimsum85 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

hey vancouver a3'ers... i'm from vancouver too but can usually see me roaming around richmond or along se/sw marine dr.
i drive ibis white a3 2.0T


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

since theres quite a few vancouver members here..anyone up for a vancouver a3 meet?


----------



## vermintrex (Mar 1, 2006)

The lava gray with roof rails, premium rims but lower than a sport package seen around West Broadway / Granville is probably me. In fact if you see a lava gray with roof rails anywhere around the GVRD it's probably me, I haven't seen another set of rails in Van yet.


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

The other Vancouver - USA!


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (vermintrex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vermintrex* »_The lava gray with roof rails, premium rims but lower than a sport package seen around West Broadway / Granville is probably me. In fact if you see a lava gray with roof rails anywhere around the GVRD it's probably me, I haven't seen another set of rails in Van yet.

Any pics of your car Joel? Are you happy with your coilovers?
I'm in Coquitlam myself...I've seen the white 3.2 in heritage mountain area a couple of times.
Click my sig for the local Audi Club website...we usually meet up once a month and there should be some driving events/cruises this year also.
Cheers!
Josh 
Here's a pic of mine


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

let's do a meet during reading break!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

For sure! we need an a3 meet! lol even tho sfu doesnt have reading break


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_
Any pics of your car Joel? Are you happy with your coilovers?
I'm in Coquitlam myself...I've seen the white 3.2 in heritage mountain area a couple of times.


That must be me that you're are talking about...I saw a 2.0T at the safeway area...was that you or was it someone else...anyways, now I know 1 a3 owner in coquitlam
Just wondering, does anyone know the owner of a blue 2.0 with bodykit, rims, changed markers?...cause I have seen it a couple of times and just wanted to know who the owner was.


----------



## vermintrex (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (scotchy)*

love the coils, Josh. They've been through a winter now and no complaints. I think your pic is probably one of the best I've seen of an A3 in action. Where was it taken ? Sea-2-Sky ? Hell, that could be anywhere in BC..
New pics coming soon, but a wax comes first.
Joel


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (vermintrex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vermintrex* »_love the coils, Josh. They've been through a winter now and no complaints. I think your pic is probably one of the best I've seen of an A3 in action. Where was it taken ? Sea-2-Sky ? Hell, that could be anywhere in BC..
New pics coming soon, but a wax comes first.
Joel

Pics were taken on a drive to Leavenworth Washington for Octoberfest with a bunch of other Vancouver area guys. My only suspension complaint is that it's too damn low with all the snow we got...managed to rip off one of my sideskirts.








Here's a couple more pics and the link to all of them.
Andrew took some really nice pics for us.
























http://www.snapriot.com/index....drive


----------



## ghostmike (May 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, another A3 owner here.
06 artic white with blackout grill and colour matched bumper corner.
Usually in Downtown area, Richmond and Van.
Look forward to seeing other A3 owner around.
By the way, saw a black A3 with blackout grill on Burrard bridge around 315 pm today. Was that you thea3kid?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

haha yea that was me


----------



## Camc (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Vancouver Spotted: (thea3kid)*

ocean blue! white rock, go to BCIT.


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

wow, didn't know so many vancouverites were on this board.
guys, i've got a 5 inch vertical scratch in the middle of my passenger door (damn ubc pranksters). It's kinda deep - you can see the white. Anyone know a good place to fix it up?
thanks~


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (scotchy)*

What wheels are does on your car?
What size and offset also please
They look great


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (rodolfo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodolfo* »_What wheels are does on your car?
What size and offset also please
They look great

Thanks...wheels are OZ Superturismo's 18x8 et50. I got them from tire rack.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*

Saw a white one today passed by my office on Hastings & Howe. Was that you?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted lava grey in surrey central rooftop parking lot today


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (valtorr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valtorr* »_Saw a white one today passed by my office on Hastings & Howe. Was that you? 

What do you do for work Val?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

anyone up for a vancouver a3 meet during reading break?


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

YES.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_
What do you do for work Val?

Hi Josh,
I'm a banker.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (valtorr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valtorr* »_
Hi Josh,
I'm a banker.









COOL!...I'm a bank robber...where did you say you work?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted a white s-line a3 on minoru blvd in richmond tonight at 11:30 ish...anyone here?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted a lowered white a3 driven by an asian guy on georgia around 6:50 pm today (feb 26)


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

spotted a Lava grey on SW marine drive/ ubc highway today. I was the guy that looked at you then passed. (feb 26)


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

spotted a modded 2.0T (bodykit, rims...) at coquitlam mcdonalds today around 1:30ish, parked right beside me...any1 here?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*

Black with 5 spoke 18's and reiger front/sides with votex rear I'm guessing? Not me...he lives a few blocks from me tho...not sure if he ever posts here.


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

saw a white a3 behind me on friday night, heading eastbound on 49th at about 5pm. I was in the A6 3.2 s-line turning left.


----------



## jack0131 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Hi, I think that's me... :screwy:*

07 3.2Q S-line Ipis white
only mod: HPA SHS coilover






























Jack Wang


_Modified by jack0131 at 5:43 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... :screwy: (jack0131)*

Stock looking silver A3 with opensky and a louder than stock exhaust here


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... :screwy: (DSG604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSG604* »_louder than stock exhaust









Don't tell me you drilled holes in you muffler


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow...there are quite a lot of ppl that drive a3 in vancouver....we should do some sort of mini meet sometime...


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

how bout an a3 meet when the weather gets nicer


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... :screwy: (jack0131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack0131* »_Ipis white























U pis white?















How long have you had the coils? Happy with them?
There's a few of us Vancouver guys that have them.


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*reside back to Vancouver and planning to get A3 3.2*

hello all A3 fans in Vancouver, I will reside back to vancouver at end of April. You guys know if any dealers has stock a A3 3.2?? I am just too excited reading all the posts here. Hope to join the gathering soon............


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: reside back to Vancouver and planning to get A3 3.2 (tycorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tycorrado* »_hello all A3 fans in Vancouver, I will reside back to vancouver at end of April. You guys know if any dealers has stock a A3 3.2?? I am just too excited reading all the posts here. Hope to join the gathering soon............









If you're currently living in the USA buy the car there first...WAY cheaper.
If not...I'm sure most dealers will have a couple in inventory.
Welcome to Vancouver...where will you be living?
Cheers


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: reside back to Vancouver and planning to get A3 3.2 (scotchy)*

scotchy, thx for your info. unfortunately, i am now still working in HK,,,,,,,but few more weeks later, i would start packing things up. Then for sure will join the A3 family ASAP, just couldnt wait


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: reside back to Vancouver and planning to get A3 3.2*

btw, i will live near burnaby................any dealer recommendation? I used to deal with Clarkdaxx on main st, but too bad they no longer sell audi................


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: reside back to Vancouver and planning to get A3 3.2 (tycorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tycorrado* »_btw, i will live near burnaby................any dealer recommendation? I used to deal with Clarkdaxx on main st, but too bad they no longer sell audi................









I bought mine from Clarkdale too. There's a new one off First and the #1hwy that replaced it...haven't been there tho. Can't really recommend any as I haven't bought from them tho.
I deal with Cap in Nrth Van for service...they seem to have an ok selection of inventory.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... :screwy: (jack0131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack0131* »_07 3.2Q S-line Ipis white
only mod: HPA SHS coilover






























Jack Wang

_Modified by jack0131 at 5:43 PM 3-18-2007_

Wow...nice...makes me wanna get those coils...I'm not a car expert at this but how much do they cost and where can i buy/install them?


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: reside back to Vancouver and planning to get A3 3.2*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_
I bought mine from Clarkdale too. There's a new one off First and the #1hwy that replaced it...haven't been there tho. Can't really recommend any as I haven't bought from them tho.
I deal with Cap in Nrth Van for service...they seem to have an ok selection of inventory.

thx again, is the 3.2 in the dealer lot usually loaded with all options?? i want everything except NAV & Open-sky,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... :screwy: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_
Wow...nice...makes me wanna get those coils...I'm not a car expert at this but how much do they cost and where can i buy/install them?

You can get them directly from HPA in Surrey. RPI equipped also sells a few different coilovers for A3's (Bilstein and H&R)
Expect to pay around $1200 and up for coilovers...another couple hundred for install and then 100-200 for alignment.
I had mine installed at Momentum (PoCo) They do good work and there rates are reasonable.
If your interested in going for a ride in my car to see how coilovers feel...I'm in Coquitlam too.
I can give you names/numbers of who to contact at any of the above shops if you want.
Josh


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... :screwy: (scotchy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotchy* »_
You can get them directly from HPA in Surrey. RPI equipped also sells a few different coilovers for A3's (Bilstein and H&R)
Expect to pay around $1200 and up for coilovers...another couple hundred for install and then 100-200 for alignment.
I had mine installed at Momentum (PoCo) They do good work and there rates are reasonable.
If your interested in going for a ride in my car to see how coilovers feel...I'm in Coquitlam too.
I can give you names/numbers of who to contact at any of the above shops if you want.
Josh

Thanks for the help...I aiming to get it during summer. Now I know where to get it and where to install. 
My friend actually has the same coils on his car and I loved it after trying it...so that's why I want to get it so bad


----------



## jack0131 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me...*

Haha, Ipis white...








The coils are great. Rides like sport or better than sport, and performs like a Champ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way, what's everybody's ride height at with HPA's coilover??
Jack Wang


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... (jack0131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack0131* »_Haha, Ipis white...








The coils are great. Rides like sport or better than sport, and performs like a Champ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way, what's everybody's ride height at with HPA's coilover??
Jack Wang

I'm at 25" ground to fender all around...I may go 1/4" lower before the next time I get it aligned. You?


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... (jack0131)*

hello Jack, is your 3.2 S-Line equipped with the optional BBS-like 18" wheels?


----------



## jack0131 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... (scotchy)*

Hi, I am sitting at 25"front and 24.5 rear. I did not upgrade to the 18" wheels, cauze I want to get other aftermarket wheels. But I still can't find 1 I like that will fit the A3...








BBS RGR only comes in 17" from Tirerack..No BBS LM available for A3. My last choice will be the Hartman RS4 replicas..
Jack Wang


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Hi, I think that's me... (jack0131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack0131* »_Hi, I am sitting at 25"front and 24.5 rear. I did not upgrade to the 18" wheels, cauze I want to get other aftermarket wheels. But I still can't find 1 I like that will fit the A3...








BBS RGR only comes in 17" from Tirerack..No BBS LM available for A3. My last choice will be the Hartman RS4 replicas..
Jack Wang

BBS USA lists RGR's in 18x8 and 19x8 both et 50. Try calling tire rack...I would think they can get them. If not there are lots of other places i'm sure can get them for you.


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

damn i should of posted this earlier..but any of you guys going to the revscene meet tomorrow (march 25th) if you are..you should come premeet with the vancouvereuro guys...

the premeet is at 10:45 at the Point Grey Arena.
This is on the corner of 41st & East Boulevard - right beside the Macdonalds.
Easy to get to. Just go west on 41st. From there, we will leave before 11:30 and head out to Spanish banks Via Marine.


----------



## mx100 (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, nice to see many Vancouver A3 owners on this board. 
Anyways just thought I would say Hello!
My brother will be picking up his Brilliant Black 2.0t S-line tomorrow! 
Hope to see you all on the road soon!

Cheers!

btw tycorrado, Openroad Audi have a 3.2 Brilliant Black A3 that is pretty much loaded without NAV sitting in the lot.


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (mx100)*

thx man! just couldnt wait til end of april,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*A3ers*

any update?? only 20 more days and i will be back home


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers*

i will be back to vancouver soon, just curious to know how much you guys pay for your A3s?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*

Too much. We get ripped off in Canada compared to the US.
I think they start at $34,500. I would expect to be able to get about $2000 off sticker price.
Josh


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (scotchy)*

scotchy - how do you like your Superturismos? Since they're lighter than stock (and bigger) did you notice improved handling (just talking wheels/tires here)?
They looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks,
T.


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (scotchy)*

thx Josh,,,,,,,,,,2k off sticker price seems reasonable,,,,,,,,,,,,hope i can get a better deal for the 3.2Q,,,,,,,,,,,,










_Modified by tycorrado at 9:25 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_scotchy - how do you like your Superturismos? Since they're lighter than stock (and bigger) did you notice improved handling (just talking wheels/tires here)?
They looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks,
T.

Thanks!
I'm only about 5lbs lighter than stock...honestly I don't notice any difference there.
When I put wheels on I had the car lowered at the same time so I can't comment too much on handling difference of tires/wheels alone. Anything is better than the stock P6's I had tho. Heck...my winters are way better. I love the look of the wheels on the car...major PITA to wash tho.
Cheers


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers*

hey bros,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i am back home already,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,start shopping


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tycorrado* »_hey bros,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i am back home already,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,start shopping









Cool...what area are you living in?
I drove by Cap today, there's a new TT there. I wish I'd had time to stop in and look at it.


----------



## vermintrex (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: A3ers (scotchy)*

I was on the low road right at Pemberton road and the new TT was being demoed by what looked like an Asian dude. It was silver, not going too fast but I figure he was shifting 2-3rd and it sounded really nice. Kinda like a toned down 5.0l Mustang (ew, I just barfed a little). Then I saw it parked again at Cap Audi, who by the way, are total a**holes and make it almost impossible to book an appointment for service. My wife has called 3 !! times trying to book an oil change, same bull**** response everytime...service guys are busy, would you like voicemail ? gah !!

_Modified by vermintrex at 6:57 PM 4/29/2007_


_Modified by vermintrex at 7:44 PM 4/29/2007_


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (vermintrex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vermintrex* »_I was on the low road right at Pemberton road and the new TT was being demoed by what looked like an Asian dude. It was silver, not going too fast but I figure he was shifting 2-3rd and it sounded really nice. Kinda like a toned down 5.0l Mustang (ew, I just barfed a little). Then I saw it parked again at Cap Audi, who by the way, are total a**holes and make it almost impossible to book an appointment for service. My wife has called 3 !! times trying to book an oil change, same bull**** response everytime...service guys are busy, would you like voicemail ? gah !!

_Modified by vermintrex at 6:57 PM 4/29/2007_

_Modified by vermintrex at 6:58 PM 4/29/2007_


They are hard to get ahold of lately (last few months)
They do return your call pretty quick tho.


_Modified by scotchy at 7:18 PM 4/29/2007_


----------



## vermintrex (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: A3ers (scotchy)*

Actually that's the really annoying part, they don't get back. My wife left 2 voicemails , and not a single callback. She finally got through the 3rd time after having to get bitchy ( which is unusual for her..thank god, heh)
and they said the 16k oil change is "optional" and not covered by Audi service. I'm getting it anyway, but damn..make it easier to take my money. 
Is Audi the only dealer that doesn't open their service department on the weekend ? When I needed an oil change on the Mazda 3 I called 3 days ahead, max, and always got an appointment, Honda was also good, but expensive. Audi is not only expensive (fine, I new that going in), but treat you like they just want you to go away
Oh well, love the car, but the service sucks.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (vermintrex)*

Who do you deal with at Cap? I always talk to Scotty in Service...he's always been good to deal with/quick to return calls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I guess I'm used to the wait...pretty typical (especially if you want a loaner) to have to book 3 weeks out.


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

2.0T Ibis White S-Line + Opensky 
Around Coquitlam, thats me.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (A+)*

A little OT...
I just spent the past week in Vancouver. I kept on seeing this Black Nissan R32 Skyline every where. Are these cars easy to bring into Canada? I saw him a few times on different days on Robson St. and by the airport in Richmond. Or was i seeing the same guy everytime?


----------



## vermintrex (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (REVGTI)*

Yeah, there's lots. A guy I work with has a blue Skyline, he's had it for 3-4 years now and I've seen a least a 1/2 dozen more downtown over the last couple years. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a bunch more in Richmond. It must be easy to bring Japanese cars to Canada cause I'm seeing tons of the Japanese micro vans around Vancouver now too.


----------



## valtorr (May 15, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (vermintrex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vermintrex* »_Actually that's the really annoying part, they don't get back. My wife left 2 voicemails , and not a single callback. She finally got through the 3rd time after having to get bitchy ( which is unusual for her..thank god, heh)
and they said the 16k oil change is "optional" and not covered by Audi service. I'm getting it anyway, but damn..make it easier to take my money. 
Is Audi the only dealer that doesn't open their service department on the weekend ? When I needed an oil change on the Mazda 3 I called 3 days ahead, max, and always got an appointment, Honda was also good, but expensive. Audi is not only expensive (fine, I new that going in), but treat you like they just want you to go away
Oh well, love the car, but the service sucks.


I totally agree with you. I had the same experience last week 
& very annoyed with Capilano Audi. I had left 2 messages on Scott's voice mail on Monday, April 23rd and again on Tuesday, April 24th, leaving him my cell#xxxxxx & work#xxxxx but he never responded. I had left a 3rd message on April 25th just after 9am with a request to set up an appointment for Tuesday,May xx and requested a call back to either my cell# or work# to discuss further but again, did not hear back from him. When I got home that evening, I realized that he had left message on my home voice mail confirming the appointment for Tuesday, May 22nd Why would he call me on my home number despite my specific instruction to call me at my work# or cell# is beyond me? I had since sent an email to the service manager to express my dissatisfaction.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (A+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A+* »_2.0T Ibis White S-Line + Opensky 
Around Coquitlam, thats me.









Do you have one of the new winter olympics license plates? If so I saw you on Pinetree today at 3ish


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeap thats me. Maybe my dad was driving though


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*

tycorrado, I got mine from Openroad Audi. As scotchy said, it is the new dealer located just "off First and the #1hwy". Its at boundary road to be exact. Excellent service too. They have a black 3.2 Quattro on the lot with no NAV but it has opensky. 

_Modified by A+ at 5:59 PM 5/1/2007_


_Modified by A+ at 5:59 PM 5/1/2007_


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (scotchy A+)*

hello bros,,,,,,,,,,,,,i am living in Vancouver,,,,,,,,,,,,just went to test-drive the A3 2.0t and A4 2.otQ at richmond. I love the A3 alot, dsg is amazing. the A4 is more on the luxury side, the ride is more firm and stable, but the feel is kinda boring. i am still waiting for their best quote,,,,,,,,,,,,,any idea for the discount??









btw, i saw one black with body kit and one white lowered at richmond near aberdeen center around 13:30,,,,,,,,,,,,










_Modified by tycorrado at 8:27 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tycorrado* »_hello bros,,,,,,,,,,,,,i am living in Vancouver,,,,,,,,,,,,just went to test-drive the A3 2.0t and A4 2.otQ at richmond. I love the A3 alot, dsg is amazing. the A4 is more on the luxury side, the ride is more firm and stable, but the feel is kinda boring. i am still waiting for their best quote,,,,,,,,,,,,,any idea for the discount??









btw, i saw one black with body kit and one white lowered at richmond near aberdeen center around 13:30,,,,,,,,,,,,









_Modified by tycorrado at 8:27 PM 5-1-2007_

So did you buy one yet?


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers*

bros, i am almost there,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tycorrado* »_bros, i am almost there,,,,,,,,,,,,,









Cool..Are you buying new or used?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

how about an a3 only meet around mid june guys?


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (scotchy)*

bros, new one,,,,,,,,,hopefully can get it by this weekend..........excited.........








yup,,,,,,sure i will join the gtg.........


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*

anyone going to the german car fest on june 24th? its going to be around the northshore (cypress then cruise to waterfront in north van)..i live around westvan so i'll probely go


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers*

bros, finally its here, more pics to come once the weather gets better,,,







,,,


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*

congrats on the purchase..
Long live Ibis White


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulation and welcome...
Yay another Ibis White 3.2...nice choice ^_^


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_anyone going to the german car fest on june 24th? its going to be around the northshore (cypress then cruise to waterfront in north van)..i live around westvan so i'll probely go

There should be a few from Audi Club of BC going...not sure if I'll be going yet tho.
http://www.audiclubbc.com/?events 

Congrats on the new car TY! Nice!


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*

btw where did you get your A3? and how was the service?


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (A+)*

i got mine at richmond, fair service,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
btw, bros, is the Bilstein B12 kit available in Canada?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tycorrado* »_i got mine at richmond, fair service,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
btw, bros, is the Bilstein B12 kit available in Canada?









Call Warren @ RPI Equipped...he'll know or be able to find out. Tell him Josh sent you.
RPI/Essex is the distributor for Bilstein Canada.
# is 604 944 0494


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: A3ers (scotchy)*

thx Josh,,,,,,,,,,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: A3ers (tycorrado)*

Yer welcome...Warrens a good guy..I would assume that they'll have the best Canadian prices being as they're the distributor...There's a good chance tho that you can get what you're looking for cheaper from the states tho if you don't mind driving across the border.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

hey guys...just wondering...do u think if i change my fogs to 6000k...will the cops pull me over??


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (saulz)*

bros, what was the mileage when u guys did the FIRST oil change?? following the audi original maintenance plan seems a bit too long for a new engine







..................i am planning to have mine changed earlier myself......


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*

"QUOTE...hey guys...just wondering...do u think if i change my fogs to 6000k...will the cops pull me over??"
I think if you're worried about being pulled over you WILL be pulled over.
Depends on where/when you drive.
I'm lowered with different wheels and no front plate...never been a problem.
I know others who are bone stock who get hasseled.


_Modified by scotchy at 12:30 AM 6/14/2007_


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

I want some opinions from you guys...I'm planning to get my car lowered this summer and I need some help deciding how to do it...
Which setup do you guys think is the best for ride comfort and height?
Thanks guys


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted scotchy i think on lionsgate bridge heading towards westvan i think


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

If you did you've been stalking me or something.
I was on that bridge yesterday but in a friends B5 S4...


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

spotted scotchy almost a week ago at pinetree way just before the silver springs complex.







those rims are signature scotchy, too hard to miss.


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (scotchy)*

lol never mind then =P haha i saw a lowered lava grey a3 with plate filler..so i thought it was your car =P


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

Saw a black or lava tonight near coquitlam center with an olympics plate. Anyone here?


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (scotchy)*

Any recommendations on where to purchase a H&R rear swaybar in the lower mainland? I will also need the shop to install.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Vanquish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanquish* »_Any recommendations on where to purchase a H&R rear swaybar in the lower mainland? I will also need the shop to install.

Local will cost a little more than buying from the states. RPI are good guys to buy from (richmond) They'll install too. 604 944 0494


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (scotchy)*

Does RPI offer trials for the APR software?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (ayanami)*

No idea.....call and ask.
APR is great...damn fast and very smooth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdimsum85 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (scotchy)*

hey scotchy, quick question... i just got apr too... it's awesome but do i have to worry about changing the stock dv?? newb sauce here so don't know too much about stuff under the hood... thanks








side note... i was chasing back and forth a black a3 last night along cambie with hid fogs... anbody on this forum?? i even asked u about ur fogs at a stop light...


----------



## teryps2 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re:*

Just order 2008 3.2 white one with titanium package. looking forward to join you guys soon.


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (mcdimsum85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdimsum85* »_hey scotchy, quick question... i just got apr too... it's awesome but do i have to worry about changing the stock dv?? newb sauce here so don't know too much about stuff under the hood... thanks










At some point probly...there are people not chipped that have the factory one fail so I'd plan on doing it sometime. I'll get the forge one myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted lavagrey lowered a3 at silvercity richmond tonight..anyone here?? it has a rpi license plate frame


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

I saw a dark blue (don't know color name) lowered 2.0t with front filler plate heading towards the Barnet hwy this am by rocky point park...anyone here?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (scotchy)*

hey saw this car on revscene...does it belong to anyone here?? nice car and whats the drop on this car??


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

Sweet car...is revscene local?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

yea its local


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted an imola yellow a3 at a shop on No.6 road right by westminister ...anyone here?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

spotted lowered white a3 with votex kit and black out grill at richmond center today at around 5


----------



## tycorrado (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

spotted a lowered white 3.2 on Kingsway near boundary heading burnaby at around 3:45pm,,,,,,,,,,, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furryPixels (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

Hey, that was me! Watched Ratatouille that night.


----------



## furryPixels (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

Saw that car too, remember seeing it without its front bumper.
There's always a different A3 at that shop every week. I wonder if they do cars for Richmond Audi...?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

the rear looks flush


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

spotted black a3 with r8 rims on marine dr


----------



## rhoang (Dec 15, 2008)

ill be driving down to van in the a3 hopefully ill spot as many as i did down in montreal and toronto lol cause you dont see many where i live .. edmonton, ab and if you see a 09 white a3 with alberta plates thatll be me


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Woah 2 years old. Go to Rice world if you want to see that VSS A3.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*

If anyone sees me around in my Ocean Blue with my new ABT side skirts and votex rear valence give me a holler!


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LM Spec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LM Spec* »_If anyone sees me around in my Ocean Blue with my new ABT side skirts and votex rear valence give me a holler! 


love to see that combo!
be sure to show up next group meet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (curr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curr* »_
love to see that combo!
be sure to show up next group meet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yo Curr,
Here are some pics. Please don't mind the reflection.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4423575


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LM Spec)*

Looks nice!
but you need to lower that beast!


----------



## CaryC (May 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Hey, I just saw this resurrected thread - I'm in an '08 2.0T Ocean Blue S-Line, S-Tronic, 1-month old APR Stage 1 ECU flash, tinted 5 rear windows. Live in Mt. Pleasant area, commute to E. Richmond daily along the Knight St.-91A. Cheers!


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (curr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curr* »_Looks nice!
but you need to lower that beast!









Too scared to drive around w. the front S-line lip and sides... with a lowered car, esp. with vancouver roads! Also got to remember that wifey uses the car too...


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CaryC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaryC* »_Hey, I just saw this resurrected thread - I'm in an '08 2.0T Ocean Blue S-Line, S-Tronic, 1-month old APR Stage 1 ECU flash, tinted 5 rear windows. Live in Mt. Pleasant area, commute to E. Richmond daily along the Knight St.-91A. Cheers!









Nice! Did you get the APR ECU done up here, or in the states? How is it?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LM Spec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LM Spec* »_
Too scared to drive around w. the front S-line lip and sides... with a lowered car, esp. with vancouver roads! Also got to remember that wifey uses the car too...
















its not that bad














lower it!


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thea3kid)*

spotted white a3 with full votex kit outside Central Square (Lido Restaurant) Aug 22 09


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Spotted Gary @ Granville + 41st
12:xxAM


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (melstrom)*

muahahahaa thats me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

maybe its time for another vancouver a3 meet + cruise soon?


----------



## CaryC (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (LM Spec)*

Yeah I got the DirectPort done by Richard @ Shift Autosport in Burnaby. Huge improvement in the fun factor! No regrets, and on average I'm getting about 25-50kms more per fillup compared to stock!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Keep seeing teryps2 around here and there.
What happened to your alleggeritas?


----------

